# Mass dieoff of carolina mantids



## Rick (Aug 26, 2005)

I raised a bunch of these from the ooth. Everything went well with them until earlier this week. Within a few days all of them were dead. They were all adults and appeared to die for no obvious reason. I didn't change anything and none of the other species are having problems. :?


----------



## Ian (Aug 27, 2005)

As I said to you in chat, I have exactly the same thing happen to me with a batch of limbata ooths. I had them all in net cages, and they eating pretty much like all of the other nymphs i had reared. After about 3 days however, pretty much all of the had just died.

This was also the same with some american sub species of tenodera I had. I had those, and the taiwan sub species. Nearly all of the taiwan made it to at least L5 at which I sold them, but the american did not make it past L2.

Strange....

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah. These were fine until they were adults for a couple weeks. Even mated them. I have never had a problem raising tenedora though.


----------

